# Walgreens



## MikeSma (Jul 19, 2010)

What major companies are shopping WALGREENS snow bids?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

All of Them!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

....and you are pretty much out of time


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

its the final countdown. dadadaaa,


----------



## jrmyj1 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have had 2 walgreens for the last few years and I will let them go before I bid on everything. For two reasons one I won't work for a national company and two I'm not big enough to handle all the stores they have in my area and still maintain the quality of work and have them open throughout the night on big storms without buying more equipment and I'm not banking on buying new equipment for a contract from a national company. Good luck to whoever gets that contract.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1052241 said:


> its the final countdown. dadadaaa,


Walgreens are in "Europe"?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Mick76;1052655 said:


> Walgreens are in "Europe"?


I was just making a reference to the point that the deadline for all the bids was the next day. Plus I like Europe and I like any one who knows who Europe is. U receive  next summer when I am up in maine at the cabin.


----------

